# Please Read Need Help!!!!! My Cockatiel Vent Is Infected



## filini1971 (Oct 21, 2007)

hi my name is Frank i have a only one pet female cockatiel named Chi Chi she is sick,,she started laying eggs about a month or so ago and she seemed ok durning that period she has not layed any eggs in a few weeks..in the last day or so i have notices that her vent looks infected and has some odd gowth around it and some of the growth is redish and her poop is not coming out regulary it is coming out very slow and very little and is a dark green and white coulor...would you know what is wrong with her..thank you


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Frank sorry you had to join under these circumstances, I am not really sure what is going on could she be egg bound, if its infected she really needs to be seen by a vet as soon as possible it could be a life or death situation if thats what the problem is here is a link for you to look at to see if she has any of these symptoms, my advice though would be to get to a vet as soon as possible.
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/binding.html


----------



## filini1971 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't have access to an avian vet until Monday. Have you heard of this condition? The main thing that I'm concerned with is her vent has some very abnormal growth around it and she has not pooped normally in the last day and a half. Is there anyone that you know that could give me some advice on what I need to do in the next day seeing that I have no means to an avian vet until Monday.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

is it an abnormal growth or could her vent be swollen?


----------



## filini1971 (Oct 21, 2007)

i am not sure what a normal vent looks like but the the growth or swollen vent just looks abnormal..if she is egg bound she does not fit the behavior of being eggbound from what i have read on the net...i have had to clean the vent a few time because it gets coverd in poop and the first time there was a very bad smell to it..also it seems that she has no control of her vent it just seems like her poop comes out by its self a little a time and very slow. she has only had a very small amount come out in the last two days..the same amount as maybe three or four poops in one day..also she is still eating..


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's REALLY important that you get her to a vet! You have an eggbound hen with an abcess. I wish you the best if you can't get there until Monday but you should really get her to an emergency vet ! Is she still sitting on the eggs she layed? How many eggs did she lay before? Does she eat veggies, pellets, eggs, etc? Run the bath water HOT to steam the bathroom and place her cage in there- she has to have humidity and temp between 80-95F. If you are comfortable place some olive or vegetable oil on her vent very gently-If the abcess rupts make sure you dab it with a clean warm and damp cloth to keep it clean. The reason she cannot (poop) normally is because the egg is restricting that canal. It's really painful for them and will kill them. The growth you see is a swollen vent DUE to the egg being stuck or not formed properly.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She doesn't sound egg bound to me. I could be wrong of course, but her vent in general would look swollen and she would be acting very very sick. She would not be perching or doing anything. Egg binding is a very painful condition. Is she behaving in any of these ways?

To me it sounds more like an infection, the growth sounds strange. I would recommend an emergency vet but they cost hundreds and are useless with birds. Taking that into consideration i would keep her warm and quiet and phone the vet at the very first opportunity. You're doing the right thing cleaning her vent when it gets too mucky. Make sure she stays hydrated, if she's not drinking try a little bit of sports drink (gatorade, powerade) as this is better for hydrating in emergencies. If she's not eating you might want to see if she can eat some soft food (if you have nothing else some wholemeal bread soaked in water).


----------



## filini1971 (Oct 21, 2007)

She has not sat on her eggs for the last week or so. Also she stopped laying eggs around that time and only layed about 6 or 7 eggs. Although I may be wrong and I hope I am...she really doesn't seem to fit the description of an egg bound hen judging by the symptons I've read on the net. She does not bob her tail, rock back & forth, sit on the bottom of cage, etc. She sits on her perch as usual and eats as usual (pellets and seeds, bread, lettuce). The only difference in her behaviour is that she fluffs out her feathers, is less active and less vocal. Her droppings stick to her vent and kind of just hang there instead of falling out like normal. We do not have any vets that are open on the weekends...only an emergency vet that is located a few hours away from here and sadly the costs aren't in our budget. We bought some liquid calcium and gave it to her via syringe and have been dabbing olive oil around her vent so hopefully this will provide some help. We also just finished running a hot bath to give her some warmth. Thank you for your advice...we'll keep you informed


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She definitely doesn't sound egg bound if she's still perching and eating. Just be sure to keep her vent clean, and get to the avian vet first thing Monday. If you call and let them know she's been this way for a couple of days they'll probably make a special effort to get her seen quickly.


----------



## filini1971 (Oct 21, 2007)

Besides the possibility of egg binding...does anyone have any idea what this could be? I don't think I mentioned the fact that she is bleeding from her vent as well. I can not see any trace of there being an egg trapped inside her. And she is very swollen. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It would be really hard for anyone to make a guess as to whats wrong with her, it would only be speculation if she is not eggbound it could be some sort of infection but like I said thats just speculation only a vet would know for sure any type of bleeding like that is always serious hopefully you will be able to get her into a vet soon, I wish you luck.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

filini1971 said:


> Besides the possibility of egg binding...does anyone have any idea what this could be? I don't think I mentioned the fact that she is bleeding from her vent as well. I can not see any trace of there being an egg trapped inside her. And she is very swollen. Anyone have any ideas?


PLEASE take her to a vet! Bleeding from her vent could be an infection or the egg that's crushed inside and causing internal bleeding. It's not normal and it's not ok to wait and try to inspect her on your own- it might cause more damage. It's not ok that she's swollen and us guessing what could be wrong won't help you or her. Please take her in! Best of luck -


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree take her too an avian vet now!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How is she today?


----------

